# Anybody try Iflora Yet?



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

How's it going I am new to the site and am suffering from excess gas, constipation, intermittent diarreha and food sensitivites. I have been on Lexapro, Citricel and a lactose and Fructose free diet to try and control/eliminate my symptoms. I have also had an upper and lower endoscopy performed as well as blood tests. I am curious about trying a decent probiotic and have heard that Consumer Labs has ranked Iflora as a one of the best. Has anyone tried this particular brand before with any type of results, thanks for any input.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I've been taking Iflora about 3 weeks. I am IBS-A although more C than D.First week - Wow. Really got things moving. Very strong peristalsis. Things were a little loose, but no real watery diarrhea.Second week - No diarrhea at all, but really constipated. Was really tired for a few days.Third week - Still strugging with complete constipation. But that doesn't interfere with my life so much.For a month before that I was taking a probiotic from Nutrition Now. That one also got rid of the diarrhea but left me totally constipated. I'm so tired of trying to solve this constipation problem. I have to take a senna/cascara sagrada/turkey rhubarb blend to keep things moving.I also take Lexapro.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I was on Lexapro myself for a little over two years and have now been off of it for a little over a year. I actually picked up some Kirkman Labs Pro Bio Inulin Free (instead of the IFlora) and it worked Awsome for about two weeks but now it seems to have tapered off or something. I chose to go with the above mentioned brand do to the fact that it is free of Inulin, which makes for a probiotic that does not create as much gas as a typical one. As far as my results fading away, I think that I may have got a little excited too soon with my results and was adding a little bit of bad foods here and there and overloaded my system. I am now cutting back on all the harmful sugars that don't agree with me and hopefully the results will come back.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Seems we are going through a similar experience. I need to change my food habits too, as what I'm eating now clearly isn't working. I hoped that the probiotic itself was the key. I think I'll have to eat more fruit (not my favorite thing) and give up bread and cookies. I already eat lots of vegetables.After the constipation returned full force after the first successful week on iFlora, I discovered that increasing Folic Acid and Niacimide (which generate more histamine) got everything going again. Unfortunately that only lasted only a few days as well. Then I noticed I was getting chills and my thyroid ached a little (I have thyroid issues). Did some more research (so tired of research) and discovered that iodine is needed in mucous cells in the lining of the intestines and other locations (as is lactoferrin, which I have posted about on other forums on this board).Hesitated at that point. I've supplemented Iodine in the past with mixed results, but never while taking probiotics. Iodine is a major oxider--and while a few drops of Potassium Iodide didn't affect me much one way or another, one Iodoral tablet (which is 6000% of RDA) sent me running for my psych meds.So I was very leary of taking it again especially since Iodoral is all I have at the moment, but I figured I won't learn anything unless I try it. So I took 1/2 a tab. Within an hour, all the muscular tightness in my abdomen released, and I could hear more fluid moving around. Felt a little overwired for a while, but it subsided.Another site (www.drhalman.com, which is down at the moment so I can't get the exact wording) says that treatment should include ionic liquid mineral (and vitamin???) supplementation. I'm starting to think in this dry constipation state, I'm just not getting the nutrients (particularly anti-oxidants) out of food. So I went out to Vitamin Shoppe and bought LiquMins Liquid Vita-Minerals. Took that this morning. Things are moving along well this morning, but now I'm not sure if that is due to the iodine, or the liquid vitamin/minerals, or that I ate mixed fruit for breakfast. So the journey continues...The good thing is at least I know iFlora gets through stomach acid successfully and works in a good and powerful way. The trick is to figure out what will keep it working.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

You should also maybe look into trying some Apple Cider Vinegar, it is supposed to help with the absorption of nutrients and it also tends to loosen the stool up as well. You have to get the Non Pastureized kind with the "Mother" in it for it to even be worth your time. I have some sitting on the shelf at home, I want to try it but right now instead of being constipated I am gassy and kinda loose as it is so hopefully when I get a little more bound up I will begin trying it. I mainly am going to use it to help with my GERD issue btw.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, that's an interesting comment. I was just looking at a tablet form of ACV I had in my Amazon "shopping cart", and was trying to make a decision about whether to order it. Maybe I'll go with the liquid form you are describing instead.Thanks!


----------

